# Question about Audio



## CodeBlock (Jul 16, 2009)

I am running gnome on my laptop, and sound is working fine (when I cat something to /dev/dsp I hear it, etc). However sound refuses to integrate with Gnome. `gnome-volume-control` says "Waiting for sound system to respond"

What can I do to fix this? I (re)compiled pulseaudio, but when I run it, I get:

```
[ricky@R-Laptop ~]$ pulseaudio
I: caps.c: Dropping root privileges.
W: main.c: High-priority scheduling enabled in configuration but not allowed by policy.
E: module-console-kit.c: GetSessionsForUnixUser() call failed: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ExecFailed: Failed to execute program /usr/local/libexec/dbus-daemon-launch-helper: Unknown error: 0
E: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-console-kit" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
E: main.c: Module load failed.
E: main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
```

I'm at a loss here, because sound itself works, but I would like it to integrate with Gnome.

Thanks.


----------



## joel@ (Jul 16, 2009)

Do other audio applications, like mplayer, xmms, xine and vlc work?

What version of FreeBSD are you running?

Which sound driver are you using?


----------



## CodeBlock (Jul 16, 2009)

Upgrading my ports solved this. Sorry for bothering ya,


----------

